# Acer Predator XB271HU WQHD 165Hz G-Sync Grafikproblem objekte ziehen Schatten



## Infinity232323 (11. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir letzte Woche nun einen neuen Monitor kaufen müssen und meine Wahl fiel auf den im Betreff genannten. Der läuft jetzt immer mit 165 Hz und Gsync. Da ich den PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen nutze wollte ich da nun nicht immer dran rumdrehen. Nun habe ich ein perfektes Beispiel für den Fehler den ich immer habe. Das sieht halt bei hohen unterschiedlichen Kontrasten so aus als ob das Bild nicht schnell genug von hell zu dunkel wechseln kann. Das Ganze bei 2560 x 1440 x 165 Hz, Gsync an, alles andere wie z. B. Vsync aus und Fps hab ich bei dem Spiel meistens an die 60. Wenn ich das Ingame auf 60 Hz stelle, denn ist es weg aber dafür sieht das Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen ruckig aus (meckern auf hohem Niveau, aber man merkt den Unterschied schon) Hin und wieder läuft das Spiel auch mit 80 fps. Je nachdem wo ich gerade rumstreuner. Daher wollte ich eigentlich die Einstellungen so lassen und habe mir erhofft, dass das G-Sync da alles von alleine regelt. Lasse ich mir die Hz-Zahl vom Monitor ausgeben, kann ich ja auch sehen wie das G-Sync arbeitet wie es soll und die Hz ständig mit dem Fps abgleicht.

Im Desktopbetrieb habe ich das auch wenn ich bei Firefox scrolle - selbes Phänomen. Ich hoffe das handelt sich nur um eine Einstellungssache und am besten ich muss nicht irgendwas runterschrauben oder ausmachen wofür ich extra teuer Geld bezahlt habe^^. Das wäre echt schade. Wenn ihr Ratschläge habt wäre ich sehr dankbar. Falls ihr nicht die Lösung habt wäre ich auch dankbar wenn mir nur eine/r erstmal sagen kann wie der Name von dem Dingens da ist was ich hab. Ich dachte das sei Tearing aber beim Suchen ist mir schnell aufgefallen, dass das was anderes ist. Dann dachte ich Bleeding aber auch das scheint was anderes zu sein. Sorry bin erst vor paar Monaten in die PC-Fraktion zurück gekommen.

Ich habe mal mit dem Handy probiert das Spektakel zu filmen um ein Beispiel anzuhängen. Hat geklappt (bis auff das Drehen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besten Gruß
Sebastian

PS_Edit: Ihr wollt vielleicht noch paar Sachen wissen: I7 7700K, 16GB DDR4, GTX 1080, Spiel (Assassins Creed Origin) liegt auf SSD und Alles ist auf Max bis auf diese eine Einstellung wo man das Rendering auf 200 stellen kann... das steht auf 100. Monitor ist über Displayport angeschlossen aber ich glaube das erklärt sich von selbst bei den Hz-Zahlen....hoffe da fehlt nichts


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Auf was steht der Overdrive?


----------



## Infinity232323 (11. November 2017)

Auf extrem!


----------



## claster17 (11. November 2017)

Overdrive runter bis du zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis bist.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

So siehts aus.


----------



## Infinity232323 (11. November 2017)

Hey,

spitze Leute! Vielen Dank!

Das das so einfach ist... echt hammer. Ein Knopfdruck und das war weg. Ich hab mich da nun ein wenig reingelesen. Die Overclock Funktion setzt den Kristallen kurzfristig eine höhere Spannung zu damit diese sich schneller drehen und somit der Farbwechsel stattfindet. Gerade bei extrem Overclock wie bei mir und den starken Unterschieden im Kontrast der beiden wechselnden Farben kommt es hierbei sozusagen zum "Überdrehen" sag ich mal. Dadurch entsteht dieses Leuchten. Nun weiß ich das das zum Internetsurfen und bei AC Origins Mist ist, nur wann oder bei welchen Spielen hat man denn einen Nutzen davon? Nur ein Werbemittel?

Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand das gleiche Problem und stößt auf diesen Artikel.

Besten Gruß


----------



## claster17 (11. November 2017)

Extremes Overdrive ist nur da, damit die Hersteller behaupten können, dass das Panel eine Reaktionszeit von 4ms hat. Der Wert wird dadurch zwar erreicht, allerdings auf Kosten der Bildqualität, wie du feststellen durftest.
Irgendwie scheinen aber oft die G-Sync-Modelle besser abgestimmtest Overdrive als die FreeSync-Varianten zu haben.

Beim AOC AGON AG251FZ beispielsweise sollte man für 240Hz das stärkste Overdrive benutzen, damit die Pixel überhaupt innerhalb des 4ms-Fensters schnell genug umschalten
AOC AGON AG251FZ Review - TFTCentral


----------



## Infinity232323 (12. November 2017)

Moin,

ich hab die Variante mit dem TN-Panel. Der soll sogar 1 ms haben. Das wäre ja ein dolles Stück wenn das nicht klappt ohne Overdrive^^. Nun aus hab ich das nicht ganz, nur nicht mehr auf extrem.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2017)

Das klappt auch nicht ohne den overdrive.


----------

